# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  بعيد من الكورة-أغاني وأغاني

## Ehab M. Ali

*البرنامج الشهير جداً علي مستوي السودان (أغاني وأغاني) والذي تقدمه شاشة قناة النيل الازرق لقي من الشهرة والرواج ما يوازي عدد من البرامج التلفازية مجتمعة وهو من تقديم الاستاذ المؤرخ الفني والشاعر السر أحمد قدور.. 
تعتبر النسخة الحالية هي النسخة الخامسة للبرنامج والذي بدأ في العام 2006 وكان نجوم النسخة الأولي هم المطربين عاصم البنا-عصام محمد نور-جمال مصطفي فرفور والفنان نادر خضر وقد إنضمت اليهم في النسخة الثانية المطربة أسرار بابكر وفي النسخة الثالثة تغيب الفنان نادر خضر عن تلك المجموعة والتي شابها التغيير منذ النسخة الماضية بالاضافة والاحلال حيث تخلفت الفنانة أسرار بابكر وتمت اضافة الواعدة منار صديق نجمة برنامج فونوغراف وكذلك الفنانة ريماز ميرغني احدي نجمات برنامج أغاني وأغاني وزميلتها الفنانة أفراح عصام وكذلك الشباب عصام احمدالطيب والواعد شريف الفحيل.
النسخة الحالية شملت إضافة عدد مقدر من الاصوات بالاضافة للقدامي ليصبح المشاركون عاصم البنا-جمال فرفور-نادرخضر-عصام محمد نور- شريف الفحيل-احمدالصادق-محمود عبدالعزيز- منارصديق-ريماز ميرغني-شموس-صباح والفنانة اميمة القادمة من مجموعة عقد الجلاد الغنائية. 
النسخة الحالية طالتها عدد من الاراء المتباينة بين تأييد التجديد وبين الرافضة لفكرة حشد هذا العدد الكبير من المغنيين (اثني عشر مطرباً ومطربة) .. ورأيي الشخصي في هذا الأمر أنه لا داعي فعلا لهذا العدد الكبير من الاصوات وخاصة النسائية منها لأنها كلها تقريبا تنتمي لمدرسة غنائية واحدة وأصواتهن متشابهة ما عدا الفنانة منار صديق حيث كان من الممكن الاستعاضة بمطربات ذوات خامات صوتية مميزة ومختلفة عن الاخريات مثل الواعدة فهيمة عبدالله (صاحبة اشهر خلاف مع قناة النيل الازرق) وكذلك المطربة اسرار بابكر والفنانة نانسي عجاج والمطربة حرم النور باعتبار أن كل واحدة منهن تمثل مدرسة غنائية مختلفة.
وعلي صعيد الاصوات الرجالية يري البعض أن بعض الاصوات لم يعد لديها الجديد لتقدمه في هذه الحلقات مثل الفنان جمال فرفور الفنان نادر خضر بالاضافة لأن الفنان محمود عبدالعزيز لم يقدم حتي الان ما يشفع له رغم تأريخه العريض ونحن علي اعتاب الحلقة السابعة عشر وتبقت ثلاث عشرة حلقة فقط وابقي في الجانب الآخر (حسب نسبة المشاركة) عاصم البنا-عصام محمد نور-شريف الفحيل وأحمد الصادق والبعض يقول أنه من الممكن الاستعاضة ببعض الاصوات المميزة علي الساحة الغنائية كالفنان الشاب عادل مسلم وغيره من المطربين المجتهدين والذين بدأت بصماتهم في الظهور.
عموما تبقي تجربة برنامج أغاني وأغاني تجربة جديرة بالمتابعة والاهتمام والدراسة حتي تستمر بالشكل الذي يضمن جذب أكبر قاعدة مشاهدة علي مستوي كل السودانيين في كل العالم ويمكن أن يكون نقطة إنطلاق نحو نشر الاغنية السودانية للخارج. ولكن هناك تساؤل عن إنه هل هناك سياسة إقصاء تنتهجها قناة النيل الازرق مع من يعترضون علي بعض الاشياء مثل الفنانة فهيمة عبدالله التي كان لها خلاف كبير مع القناة بسبب بعض المطالبات المالية وكذلك الفنان عصام احمدالطيب(شقيق الفنان عماد احمدالطيب) والذي هاجم طريقة اعداد وتقديم النسخة السابقة للبرنامج. 
 



*

----------


## hamdi73

*مما لا شك فيه أن برنامج أغانى و أغانى برنامج أكثر من رائع و جدير بالأحترام لكن ما أعيبه عليه بشدة الفواصل الأعلانية الكثيرة و التى تطغى على زمن البرنامج مما يفسد معه متعة المشاهدة و المتابعة فبالله عليكم يا قناة النيل الأزرق أعيدوا التفكير فى هذا الأمر حتى يستمر البرنامج بنفس القدر من النجاح .
*

----------


## غندور

*




ehab m. Ali
البرنامج الشهير جداً علي مستوي السودان (أغاني وأغاني) والذي تقدمه شاشة قناة النيل الازرق لقي من الشهرة والرواج ما يوازي عدد من البرامج التلفازية مجتمعة وهو من تقديم الاستاذ المؤرخ الفني والشاعر السر أحمد قدور..









hamdi73
مما لا شك فيه أن برنامج أغانى و أغانى برنامج أكثر من رائع و جدير بالأحترام 



الفضل من بعد الله تعالى يعود لمقدم البرنامج الرائع والذى يدير الحوار بطريقة سلسة وممتعة وشيقة فى آن وأحد،،دونما أى مقاطعات أو تلعثم أو استعراض عضلات كما بقية الجماعة بالاضافة لروح المرح والتواضع..
اللهم أحفظ عبدك الصفوة المريخابى السر قدور
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					





الفضل من بعد الله تعالى يعود لمقدم البرنامج الرائع والذى يدير الحوار بطريقة سلسة وممتعة وشيقة فى آن وأحد،،دونما أى مقاطعات أو تلعثم أو استعراض عضلات كما بقية الجماعة بالاضافة لروح المرح والتواضع..
اللهم أحفظ عبدك الصفوة المريخابى السر قدور




وبمناسبة الصفوة السر قدور فقد هاجم الكاتب الازرق(الغريب) الرشيد علي عمر الفنان عصام محمد نور ووصفه بالحلقة الاضعف في البرنامج وكال له من الكتابات الغير مسؤولة وطبعا ذلك ليس بسبب مستوي عصام الفني والذي يعرف الجميع تميز هذا الفنان النادر ولكن بسبب مريخية عصام محمد نور الصارخة التي جعلته يختار مهاجمة عصام محمد نور بدلاً من الفنانين الهلاليين الضعفاء في البرنامج. 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*شكرا علي الاتصال الانيق والاشادة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مزيدا من التقدم والازدهار
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

شكرا علي الاتصال الانيق والاشادة



 ده منو السر قدور
                        	*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*والظريفه يوم الجمعه القبل الليلة انصار السنة قالوا زنديق هههههههههههه
*

----------


## الملك

*محمود عبدالعزيز وجوده فقط  حدث كبير وضمان نسبة مشاهده عاااااليه..
 محمود عبدالعزيز(كاريزما عاليه وقبول هائل وتطريب حد النشوه )..
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*هوبا الله يديك العافيه
اياهو حال الجلافيط 
من قامو يبخسون الناس اشياؤهم

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*معقولة يا جماعة اغاني وكمان اغاني في شهر القراَن 
شهر من المفترض فيه يكون للعبادة والتقرب لله عز وجل مش للغناء والمسخره وبعدين السر قدور ده المفروض يتقي الله في عمره الكبير ده لامي لي شوية عيال وقاعد يغني ويترقص معاهم
والله يا جماعة الخير قنواتنا الفضائية صارت من اقذر القنوات في رمضان 
معليش على الصراحة وتصوموا وتفطروا على خير 
*

----------

